
Ask HN: Why aren't exceptions in JavaScript used often? - altern8
I always see &quot;success&quot; and &quot;error&quot; callback functions in JavaScript code and libraries.<p>Why aren&#x27;t exceptions used more often, so that one would only need to pass a callback function, and wrap everything in a &quot;try&quot; statement?
======
crocal
This is quite good:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/144326/try-
ca...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/144326/try-catch-in-
javascript-isnt-it-a-good-practice)

~~~
altern8
Thanks.

:-)

